# How do I force udev to re-run its rules? [SOLVED]

## timeBandit

How do I get udev to re-run its rules for non-pluggable devices? The Writing udev rules guide says to use udevtrigger, but this command isn't on my system--I have udev-087 and it seems (from googling) to have been introduced with udev-088.  :Sad:  Is it safe to simply re-run udevstart?

I want to add a symlink /dev/tape to /dev/ht0, which udev knows as:

```
looking at device '/class/ide_tape/ht0':

    KERNEL=="ht0"

    SUBSYSTEM=="ide_tape"

    SYSFS{dev}=="37:0"
```

I added this to /etc/udev/rules.d:

```
# create symlink to IDE tape drive

KERNEL=="ht0",          SYMLINK+="tape", GROUP="tape"
```

The rule checks out OK:

```
bivouac sys # udevtest /class/ide_tape/ht0

main: looking at device '/class/ide_tape/ht0' from subsystem 'ide_tape'

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'tape'

udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'ht0' becomes 'ht0'

create_node: creating device node '/dev/ht0', major = '37', minor = '0', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '26'

create_node: creating symlink '/dev/tape' to 'ht0'

main: run: '/sbin/udev_run_devd ide_tape'

main: run: 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'
```

so I should be fine at the next boot.

The udevsend command looked like it might be appropriate, but this:

```
ACTION="add" DEVPATH="/class/ide_tape/ht0" SUBSYTEM="ide_tape" udevsend
```

did not create the link.

I can create the link manually of course but I'd rather have udev do it.

----------

## desultory

```
udevstart
```

----------

## timeBandit

Thanks, I'll give it a try. I was reluctant to do so without asking for opinions, in case anything went wrong that could result in a no-boot condition. The machine is headless so non-networked maintenance is a pain.

EDIT: udevstart did the trick, no ill effects so far. Thanks again.

----------

